# Job opening: Scene Shop Foreperson



## Spikesgirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this, but I know someone can advise me. We have an opening for a scene shop foreperson and I'm not sure where to post that information on this site or others.

Van, Gaff, any suggestions?


----------



## Footer (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*


Spikesgirl said:


> I'm not sure where to put this, but I know someone can advise me. We have an opening for a scene shop foreperson and I'm not sure where to post that information on this site or others.
> 
> Van, Gaff, any suggestions?



First, put in on backstagejobs.com and artsearch if you have access. I want to say we were using the theatre devolpment board for this, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*

Thank you so much for the suggestion! I passed it along to our producing director.


----------



## Van (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*

I got notice of an ATD posistion opening up in Houston, at The Alley, the other day, I was going to post it on here but I couldn't remember where it went either. I thought that when I frist got here, job postings were verboten but I've slept since then.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*

According to Derek,


derekleffew said:


> We have, informally, decided to put job listings in the Theatre Management and Development forum, (until we get a dedicated area) so I've moved your post from the Sound area there.



I would... but I'm not in California and don't have the experience!!!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*

I wasn't around when Van "frist got here," but I've suggested using the Theatre Management and Development forum as the place for job opening announcements, and so am moving this thread there.

And I know some strapping young scholar with impeccable language skills will remember.


----------



## Van (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*


derekleffew said:


> I wasn't around when Van "frist got here," but I've suggested using the Theatre Management and Development forum as the place for job opening announcements, and so am moving this thread there.
> 
> And I know some strapping young scholar with impeccable language skills will remember.


 
Alright already, I'm doing two shows at once, my MC/SF quit after a huge vacation, so I'm drawing shows, running crews, "Riding Herd" on a pet project for the A.D. < "just to be a resource, Van, that's ok, right ?"> Fixing dying cars, Taking care of the kids, *and* you want me to spell right too ?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*


Van said:


> ... my MC/SF quit after a huge vacation, ...


 Your MC/SF quit after his "Vegas Vacation"? 

Does this mean there's a new opening at Artist's' Rep.?


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Job opening*


derekleffew said:


> Your MC/SF quit after his "Vegas Vacation"?
> 
> Does this mean there's a new opening at Artist's' Rep.?


 
There was..... I had one interview, a guy my resident scenic designer recommended, I hired him on the spot, but that took two days out of my drawing /prep time. ... ok now I'm just whining
I've got some beautiful SketchUp drawings and Kerkythea ray traced renderings now to post. sorry sorry different thread ... Back to your regularly scheduled job postings.


----------



## mark (Feb 24, 2009)

Spikesgirl said:


> I'm not sure where to put this, but I know someone can advise me. We have an opening for a scene shop foreperson and I'm not sure where to post that information on this site or others.
> 
> Van, Gaff, any suggestions?


you can post production jobs on artsearch.com


----------

